# Childrens Allowance



## eddie10 (7 Feb 2011)

Is Childrens allowance late this month? I thought it was meant to be out the first tuesday of every month? I assume it will be in tomorrow??


----------



## Graftgirl (7 Feb 2011)

Hi Eddie10,
I received my children's allowance this month but I was on another forum this morning where there were a couple of people asking the same question as to why their children's allowance hadn't arrived into their accounts.
I would check it out asap with the department..


----------



## Graftgirl (7 Feb 2011)

ps, childrens allowance was paid last week, first tue of the month.


----------



## eddie10 (7 Feb 2011)

Thanks Graftgirl.

Rang them and they said they sent us out a form in November to sign to confirm we are still at the same address. We never got any form. Very annoyed. They will send out another form and the February payment will be caught up with in March..But the way they just stopped the payment is totally unacceptable..


----------



## Graftgirl (7 Feb 2011)

That's exactly the same as the OP on the other forum I mentioned, the other OP said they were sent out a form that they never received as you have said. I wonder how many people may have been affected??


----------



## Irldigi (8 Feb 2011)

Same boat here, totally unacceptable...... letter was definitely never received. Is this some sort of random check or something ?????


----------



## Graftgirl (8 Feb 2011)

I had a look at that thread on the other forum properly and yes that is what it seems that there is some kind of a crackdown on Benefit fraud, suppose there were a lot of non nationals etc claiming child benefit and also there are I would imagine many families that have emigrated. So the forms seem to be a way of checking that people are still at the same address etc..


----------



## Mumha (8 Feb 2011)

Graftgirl said:


> I had a look at that thread on the other forum properly and yes that is what it seems that there is some kind of a crackdown on Benefit fraud, suppose there were a lot of non nationals etc claiming child benefit and also there are I would imagine many families that have emigrated. So the forms seem to be a way of checking that people are still at the same address etc..


 
Thanks for bringing it to our attention. Ours goes into the child's saver account but we don't check to make sure it goes in. Must get onto it.


----------



## huskerdu (8 Feb 2011)

Graftgirl said:


> I had a look at that thread on the other forum properly and yes that is what it seems that there is some kind of a crackdown on Benefit fraud, suppose there were a lot of non nationals etc claiming child benefit and also there are I would imagine many families that have emigrated. So the forms seem to be a way of checking that people are still at the same address etc..



This has been happening for a number of years now. 
We have received those letters a few times. Its quite normal. 

It prevents child benefit being paid to people who have emigrated.


----------



## DB74 (8 Feb 2011)

huskerdu said:


> This has been happening for a number of years now.
> We have received those letters a few times. Its quite normal.
> 
> *It prevents child benefit being paid to people who have emigrated*.


 

Unless the parents are Irish of course

AFAIK the letters only go to non-Irish parents

It's perfectly possible for Irish people to emigrate and continue to draw children's allowance


----------



## fobs (8 Feb 2011)

I am Irish and have received this letter so you are incorrect to assume only non-Irish receive it. I think it shows they are checking up on the payments and is good. Better for a few not to receive it in error than receive it in error.


----------



## huskerdu (8 Feb 2011)

fobs said:


> I am Irish and have received this letter so you are incorrect to assume only non-Irish receive it. I think it shows they are checking up on the payments and is good. Better for a few not to receive it in error than receive it in error.



I am also Irish, and have never lived abroad and have been asked to verify my address. 

It is true that non-Irish residents are sent these forms more often, which is unfair. 

It is a very blunt instrument to solve the problem, but it seems we are stuck with it, unless proper reform of the social welfare / tax system happens.


----------



## DB74 (8 Feb 2011)

Fair enough - I apologise

I agree that it is good to be checking up


----------



## Magpie (8 Feb 2011)

you'll be very lucky if it only takes a month. I get these every 3 to 6 months, one of them they said they never got back. I had to get letters from schools and doctors and it took 5 months to get the CB back.


----------



## alaskaonline (8 Feb 2011)

I get them every three months and send them back by registered post. 
So far so good. I won't go into how effective I think this method on checking up on fraudsters is


----------

